# Stupid teens



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Yesterday was my season opener, since the northern part of the ice coast isn't doing so well snow wise. On my run before lunch, I was racing a buddy. As I was ripping, some teens thought it'd be funny to whip a half ice have snow, mountain dew saturated ball. This ruined my new $50 dollar goggles (not too good, not too bad, gave me two nasty black eyes, and a swollen nose.

DISCLAIMER- this was not a bad slam. I am just expressing my hatred for snotty teens (only the little brats, I like and sometimes board with some chill teenagers). If you guys have any stories of littler kids being b*tches please post, i'd love to read


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

seanboobs said:


> Yesterday was my season opener, since the northern part of the ice coast isn't doing so well snow wise. On my run before lunch, I was racing a buddy. As I was ripping, some teens thought it'd be funny *to whip a half ice have snow, mountain dew saturated ball*. This ruined my new $50 dollar goggles (not too good, not too bad, gave me two nasty black eyes, and a swollen nose.
> 
> DISCLAIMER- this was not a bad slam. I am just expressing my hatred for snotty teens (only the little brats, I like and sometimes board with some chill teenagers). If you guys have any stories of littler kids being b*tches please post, i'd love to read


??? i dont know what that means haha. 
you just have to spray snow all over their face when you catch them sitting on the hill. how did the punk break your friends goggles? u should have confronted him.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Beleive me, if I wouldn't of gotten thrown in jail I would have punched them in the face. But to the highlighted term; It was my way of saying they whipped a snowball at me, that was pretty much half hard ice. They had also poured mountain dew on it, to my luck. (the snow was green so I did the old smell/taste test). It still pisses me off, but I spotted the kid on the mountain later. i'll just say revenge wasn't necessary hahahaha. He was riding a burton custom too, such a shame...


EDIT: to what you highlighted, I didn't make it clear AND typo'd, my bad


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Holy shit I'd be so f'ing pissed! wow those fukrs. You should have just been an ass and reported them to the ski patrol and they would have dealt with them. probably they would just warn them though. For sure next time you see them you have to cover them in snow.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Whatever goggles don't protect your eyes from a snowball with mountain dew on it must be total garbage.

And you tasted it after you got hit? What do you have downs? Oh and you mad.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

seanboobs said:


> i'll just say revenge wasn't necessary hahahaha. He was riding a burton custom too, such a shame...


Damn...Did you make it disappear?:laugh:


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Thugit, no need to be a dick. This is my story, not yours, if it doesn't satisfy you then don't comment.

mishahtaki- I'm trying to be a lot less violent in my life seeing as how my years leading up to this (31 young) have been filled with me getting violent and messing up with a lot of stuff. So I let it slide, this time atleast hahaha

Bostonboarder- I'm sure jesus will make it disappear if he see's the kid "ripping" haha. To sum up his riding level I'd say hes as good as a Shaun white. With no legs, no steeze, and stoned out of his mind... quite possibly a lot worse & uglier too.. But I must have some sympathy for the kids parents. $521 dollar board, I beleive he has Burton cartel's for his bindings ($259), couldn't tell the boots but they looked like thirtytwo's. He had the local stores bandanna, ($15), expensive looking goggles (couldn't tell the brand, but they looked high quality). Some Burton pants and a burton jacket.

so his setup is probably, what? Over $1,000 (considering the outerwear is $100+)


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

you sound in love with the kid, how long were you checking him out for, an hour?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Oh I got stories. Your talking to our resident high schooler, haha.
That sucks man. I hate those little douchebags that give the sport a bad name. Did you have an idea what goggles you were going to get to replace them? If your on a budget I bought some Spy Targa IIs for this season, and the optics are worlds better than my $70 Smith's.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

he should pay for your goggles...specially since he sounds so baller


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

If your goggles are smiths, they've got a recycling program where you can send them in and get 50% off a new pair. 

I used 30 year old goggles and got brand new I/O's for this season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

seanboobs said:


> expensive looking goggles (couldn't tell the brand, but they looked high quality)


Those would've been my new goggles.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> His Mom should pay for your goggles...


Fixed it for you 

Around here there's a zero tolerance policy towards people throwing shit off lifts now, get caught doing it and say goodbye to your season pass. You should've reported them for sure, it was a total dick move on that kids part, but karma will bite him in the ass eventually.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

thugit said:


> Whatever goggles don't protect your eyes from a snowball with mountain dew on it must be total garbage.
> 
> And you tasted it after you got hit? What do you have downs? Oh and you mad.


I'm inclined to agree with Thugit. You're 31 years old and you tasted odd colored snow?


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i would have done something stupid and probably would have ended up with them on the floor knocked out.... Of course this would not happen on the mtn (i dont want to lose my season pass)


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Guys, calm down. No need to be dicks here. If you're not satisfied with my story then do me a favor and click the little back button on the top left of your screen, or press backspace, your go. Also, I looked at this kid for about 2 minutes, to get a good look at him in case he did something again. Then I could report him with ease. Again, if you see a kid with a custom who is that bad, i'm sure you would see the other gear too. Burton boards= Burton bindings. Chances are with teenagers too they buy whatever is expensive and therefore "good". I am not knocking the custom, great board, but I believe younger adults tend to choose Burton over other brands better for their riding style. That being said, most teenagers who don't know anything go with the most expensive Burton's. Once again, no offense to you Burton riders. I just personally prefer lib tech over all.

I am also not too sure about the goggles- my girlfriend picked them up at random so I don't loose anymore contacts. I know they were nothing good, just average clear lens's with a black frame. I'll do some research to find out if you guys would like.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Sounds like a plan :thumbsup:


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I would have stalked that fuktard until I found a place of my choosing for him to take his ass whipping. (I'm 35 btw)


----------



## Telosin (May 12, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Regardless of anything else in this story, throwing an ice ball is a dick move. It is one thing to throw a snowball at a friend and play around; it is quite another to do what the kid did. Having said that, two wrongs certainly don`t make a right and as an adult, you would have gotten charged with assault of a minor had you physically attacked the kid. Now if a kid attacks you and you defend yourself; totally different story in the eyes of a judge and jury...
> 
> You did the right thing by keeping your cool, but I am with deviant; I would have turned his ass in to patrol in a heart beat. We don`t shitheads like this on the hill.


Agreed. :thumbsup:

Also, I ride burton, but most people with burton gear piss me off. I worked all summer to pay for my gear and got it really steeply discounted ($200 for 2010 custom/cartels on craigslist), but I'm seriously considering trading it in just because I don't want to be associated with all those douches.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah telosion i didn't mean to bad mouth Burton. But your one of the few that buys it for the gear, NOT the name. You're right, most kids ruin the name by buying it. But it still is a nice brand besides that.

To Snowwolf and jpg3- I went back for a few short hours this morning. Saw the kid again, he was knocking snow off of his board purposely over peoples heads then laughing. Soon as I got down the hill I found a ski patrol, reported him. As I was coming down again, I passed him handing over his season pass to the ski patrol. Better satisfaction then punching him would have brought haha.. karma prevails!


----------



## Telosin (May 12, 2010)

It's cool man. No offense taken. You definitely have a good reason to.

It's good that he got what was coming to him too. He could have gone from being a nuisance to actually seriously hurting someone if he kept pulling that kinda stuff.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

That's great and your right, Karma does catch up to assholes usually. After thinking about my previous gut reaction comment of course you did the smart thing by not touching the little punk ass bitch, especially if he was a teenie, but man a lot of kids today are total fuktards (remember Im 36 so I can bitch about it with no respect or discipline at all. See it everywhere I go and I travel across this country a lot. 

Anyways so glad he got what he did.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

jpb3 said:


> That's great and your right, Karma does catch up to assholes usually. After thinking about my previous gut reaction comment of course you did the smart thing by not touching the little punk ass bitch, especially if he was a teenie, but man a lot of kids today are total fuktards (remember Im 36 so I can bitch about it with no respect or discipline at all. See it everywhere I go and I travel across this country a lot.
> 
> Anyways so glad he got what he did.


just to defend us teenagers we aren't all like that which im sure you guys know 
Is it sad that I hate most kids my age (17) acting like ten year olds with crappy vocabulary


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

alexdude88 your a great teenager haha. Like I said- sometimes I find a cool young guy like yourself and rip with him, but otherwise most people your age and younger are always like "Dewd that 180 was so shizle it got ma caps poppin!", just talk like idiots. That is what annoys me, and young brats like the one I ran in to. But i'll admit, my first styled out 720 I screamed like a little girl haha (This was actually when I was close to a little girl at the age of 15 hahaha) but I digress. It did make me laugh to see him get thrown out, and I hope he has buddies that follow in his footsteps haha. If i don't answer this thread in a while it probably means i'll be on the mountain with my new Skate banana and Union Forces  happy riding to all, good luck with whatever you guys are throwing down this season!


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

What alecdude88 said, we aren't all snobby brats(thank god).
I don't enjoy people who act like that(no matter the age), they ruin the fun for people who want to have some good fun enjoying the sport. Instead of just starting shit with random people.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

seanboobs said:


> Yeah telosion i didn't mean to bad mouth Burton. But your one of the few that buys it for the gear, NOT the name. You're right, most kids ruin the name by buying it. But it still is a nice brand besides that.
> 
> To Snowwolf and jpg3- I went back for a few short hours this morning. Saw the kid again, he was knocking snow off of his board purposely over peoples heads then laughing. Soon as I got down the hill I found a ski patrol, reported him. As I was coming down again, I passed him handing over his season pass to the ski patrol. Better satisfaction then punching him would have brought haha.. karma prevails!


This was the best plan of action in this situation. It's not a dick move to report people like that (regardless of age) to the patrol. As a patroller it's not my job to be a dick either, it's to keep people safe, and get you down the hill if you break yourself. I get to hear about crap like that associated with boarders from all the old school skiers on the patrol. I have to constantly remind them that it doesn't matter what they are riding a punk is a punk rather on a board or ski's. It's a simple matter of numbers, way more kids getting into boarding then skiing, bound to be a few shit heads in the bunch. Bottom line is that behavior has no place on the hill, report it!!


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i still can't help feel bad for the kid just because he got his season pass taken away cause i know how expensive they can get but he did deserve it


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Telosin said:


> Agreed. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, I ride burton, but most people with burton gear piss me off. I worked all summer to pay for my gear and got it really steeply discounted ($200 for 2010 custom/cartels on craigslist), but I'm seriously considering trading it in just because I don't want to be associated with all those douches.



Dude, if your Cartels are good bindings and you like them, why not ride them.

Not all people that use burton products are douches. I find on my hill, the people more likely to be idiots (say, throw ice balls at people, or being rude/obnoxious for instance) are the Banana/Union/astronaut goggle & bandana combo types. These are the people that look at you like you've just plonked a turd on the table when you say "I was looking for some new boots the other day, but none matched my all burton get up" (i say this on the regular to make fun of people).

Those are the dicks that need there passes clipped, rolling around with mommys credit card, no clues and no respect for the other users of the hill.


----------



## AliCatt (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm 16 and I hate those kids who give us a bad name.(ps I too prefer Lib Tech over Burton)
Go to a Rolling O lab. Those things are so cool for goggles but I know Oakley is really expensive.
As for the kid, I prolly would have confronted him about it and gotten into a fight. Congratz for not having started trouble. Good to see him getting what he deserved...


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> This was the best plan of action in this situation. It's not a dick move to report people like that (regardless of age) to the patrol. As a patroller it's not my job to be a dick either, it's to keep people safe, and get you down the hill if you break yourself. I get to hear about crap like that associated with boarders from all the old school skiers on the patrol. I have to constantly remind them that it doesn't matter what they are riding a punk is a punk rather on a board or ski's. It's a simple matter of numbers, way more kids getting into boarding then skiing, bound to be a few shit heads in the bunch. Bottom line is that behavior has no place on the hill, report it!!


Quit lying Jeff your job is to knock down our epic ghetto kickers we build because korby doesn't like jumps on 'his' hill..............
Speaking of haven't seen you lately then again with the weather the season is all but over for us... well me you're probably going to get epic rates at an 'actual mountain'... :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Telosin said:


> Agreed. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, I ride burton, but most people with burton gear piss me off. I worked all summer to pay for my gear and got it really steeply discounted ($200 for 2010 custom/cartels on craigslist), but I'm seriously considering trading it in just because I don't want to be associated with all those douches.


To reiterate an old quote, it's not the gear that makes the rider, it's the rider that makes the gear.


----------

